# Hakomi - a kind of therapy



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

you may have heard of CBT, but have you heard of Hakomi?

hear is a link to a website which explains it.

http://www.hakomiinstitute.com/

My therapist uses an appraoch which encorporates hakomi. 
What do you think? had anyone heard of it? I hadn't before.

here is the kind of ideas that it works from.

'*Hakomi helps people change "core material."* Core material is composed of memories, images, beliefs, neural patterns and deeply held emotional dispositions. It shapes the styles, habits, behaviors, perceptions and attitudes that define us as individuals. Typically, it exerts its influence unconsciously, by organizing our responses to the major themes of life: safety, belonging, support, power, freedom, control, responsibility, love, appreciation, sexuality, spirituality, etc. Some of this material supports our being who we wish to be, while some of it, learned in response to acute and chronic stress, continues to limit us. Hakomi allows the client to distinguish between the two, and to willingly change material that restricts his or her wholeness'

'*Hakomi is an experiential psychotherapy: *Present, felt experience is used as an access route to core material; this unconscious material is elicited and surfaces experientially; and changes are integrated into the client's immediate experience'


----------

